

HumbledMBA acquired by 42Floors (YC W12) - jaf12duke
http://www.humbledmba.com/humbledmba-acquired-by-42floors

======
pg
I'm sure this was just a talent acquisition. As far as I can tell, HumbledMBA
wasn't doing very well. I think I remember seeing an article on VentureBeat
saying they had -3 daily active users.

~~~
revorad
I don't mean to be that guy, but you are not really adding anything to the
discussion.

~~~
geoffschmidt
Lately, whenever a startup is acquired, there have been haters that pop up on
HN to say "That was actually a failure! A mere talent acquisition!" Even if
the company sold for tens of millions of dollars and had millions of users.
Usually, some irrelevant and dubiously sourced metrics are included, to
demonstrate just how much of a "failure" the commenter thinks the founders
are.

I think that's what pg is referencing.

------
kalvin
(For the unwary / spoiler alert: HumbledMBA is Jason Freedman's personal blog,
it's popular on HN, and Jason recently started 42Floors, so this is basically
a startup acquisition blog post parody. Unless I'm totally missing something.)

------
_sentient
I see what you did there.

But really, great job with 42floors so far, Jason. The site is gorgeous, and I
suspect the other critical moving parts of the business are equally fine-
tuned. I'll be checking the new source from now on, and am looking forward to
reading more great "humbled" content in the future.

------
tlogan
LOL: Can users that don't pay be called customers? hmm. Return to that thought
later

~~~
samstave
I think we should call them "Revenue Evaders"

------
Drbble
> YC W12

vs.

> all of our investors (as if)

???

